# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kuptimi i emrit

## rigon valon

A mund te me tregoj dikush prej jush por te cilet e dine sigurt kuptimin e emrit Noar....

----------


## benseven11

Noar kuptimi eshte ky:
Prindi kur lindi femija ka qene
nen efektin e droges,shiringave.
Keshtu qe kur vajti
te zyra e regjistrimit
te emrit te femijes,
ja futi kot percart per emrin e femijes
Noar.Emra te tille
krijohen,ose nga ato
qe u kane rreshkitur mermeri+2 derrasa,
ose nga drogaxhinj qe u punon
truri fishekzjarr lol.

----------


## strange

Nje pergjigje te tille e merr nga nje "super" moderator.. cpret nga te tjeret?

mhmm.... tash mu kujtua: Si eshte vendi behet dhe kuvendi...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

shife ketu

http://www.kabalarians.com/Male/Noar.htm

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Nje pergjigje te tille e merr nga nje "super" moderator.. cpret nga te tjeret?


Ç'faj ka supermoderatori, kur pyetja vjen nga "rigoni"?!

----------


## Deni_Boy

> Ç'faj ka supermoderatori, kur pyetja vjen nga "rigoni"?!


AhahahahAhahahahaha

----------


## Milkway

> Nje pergjigje te tille e merr nga nje "super" moderator.. cpret nga te tjeret?
> 
> mhmm.... tash mu kujtua: Si eshte vendi behet dhe kuvendi...


Po cka ka faj moderatori mer katunar ? 

Une nuk mund ti kuptoj keta prinderit e ri , se ku mund ti "gjejne" keta emra te pakuptim ??

----------


## rigon valon

askush nuk e kerkoi komentin tend o katundar...

----------


## flag

> A mund te me tregoj dikush prej jush por te cilet e dine sigurt kuptimin e emrit Noar....


Mos rastesisht këtë emer e keni degjuar por jo edhe lexuar dhe me kete eshte ngaterruar me Noah?

Perndryshe kjo eshte hera e parë qe e degjojë dhe nuk e kam idejen.

Me respekt, 
Flag

----------


## ARKIA

> A mund te me tregoj dikush prej jush por te cilet e dine sigurt kuptimin e emrit Noar....



Noar eshte nje emer qe do gjysem liter Raki ta spjegosh. Megjithate per inf tuaj me dy gota mund te them kuptimin ne cifuterisht(hebraisht ) Noar do te thote(ka kuptimin)-*Djalosh.*
Nuk ka nevoj te me thuash flm, per informacionin se nuk dua te pi me sot.
Gezuar!

----------


## El_Culpable_

> A mund te me tregoj dikush prej jush por te cilet e dine sigurt kuptimin e emrit Noar....



*Lale... Lej ca thon kto se ky qeka emer sheksi...
Pa kuptim ?? Edhe noshta..
Kushedi ka harru me i vu T kan dash me e vu notar e e kan bo noar..
Gjithsesi emrat pa kuptim kan shume sukses ne gjueti..
M´nigjo mu ..*

----------

